# Disk/belt Sander Mod.



## Fabrickator (Sep 10, 2015)

Has anyone ever wondered why all of the import smaller disk and belt sanders have a grooved tables?  Any quality brand of a decent size sander (over 6") always has a smooth cast iron or steel table.  I think that it strictly economics.  They can use less materials and it's lighter for shipping.  I see no other advantages.

I hate the grooved tables for sanding small parts (roll into the grooves) and so I was going to fashion a new one out of billet aluminum.  In the meantime, I decided to simply fill the existing table grooves with Bondo.  I know, everyone laughs/hates the use of Bondo for anything, but it's cheap, effective, easy to work with and pretty darn tough once applied and cured correctly.  If it does happen to get nicked up, you can simply repair it with minimal cost and effort.

Rick


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 10, 2015)

I agree it's economics.  Aluminum tables are junk, even the ones with no grooves.  Aluminum is ''sticky'' and the work doesn't glide on the table like cast iron.  I modified my HF 12'' disk sander with a cast iron drill press table I bought off of Craigslist for $10.

I like your solution the the groove problem.  I recommend making a cast iron table when you get ready to build the new one.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 10, 2015)

I too hated the alum table for the same reasons. I cut a piece of 3/16" plate mounted to the alum table with  counter-sunk fasteners. Still adjustable and best of all no sticking no grooves.


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 14, 2015)

I am quite pleased with how "slippery" the bondo fill mod turned out so I also did my little 1 1/2" belt sander table too. 

I bought a 2' x 2' remnant of 3/16" aluminum a while back for this project, but waited to see if the Bondo worked out.  From the results I got, I don't see any point in using it now so I'll just keep it for another project.


----------



## master of none (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Rick, Rick here,I like your idea I have been wondering what to do about those grooves and the sickness,been driving me nuts,thanks.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 14, 2015)

1/4" tempered masonite works well, too, as does MDF. Hard and slick.


----------

